# Mating pair of clown eggs



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

I have a picture of what I think is eggs from my clown fish.

Will They hatch?
do I need to do anything special to make them hatch?
Will the clowns eat the eggs?
will the clowns eat the baby fish if they hatch?
What can I do to help them live?


I am very excited I was hoping they would lay eggs!!!

What i think are the eggs are the little orange balls attaced to the rock at the belly of the clown?









Roger


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

I dont know alot about saltwater fish but I found this ..
"Clownfish lay their eggs in batches on the clear coral or rock adjacent to the anemone, or at the base of the male guards the eggs until they hatch 4-5 days later. In some species of clownfish, the male cares for the young until they reach sexual maturity, at which time they leave to find their own host anemone."

Good luck  keep us informed of what happens.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

i dont know if that is eggs. But if it is you will have to collect the fry and care for them in a seperate aquarium. Most clown babies do not last that long in a home aquarium, they will slowly die off.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

what type of care?

I have a nother 20 gal tank I could set up with circulation and new water like a hospital tank?

Is that what you mean?

Will the other clowns eat the babys?

I only have the clown and a shrimp gobbie and a lawn mower blennie in this tank so do I still have to put them in a diff tank? If I have a chance for them to live I could set up a different tank to just raise them in?

Roger


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

I am not to sure what you will need to do to care for babies. You will have to put them in a different tank though. you can always google it just to be sure.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

You won't be able to pull it off this time. You can prepare for the next time but it's really not worth it. You will need a 10g tank, sponge filter, phytoplankton cultures, green water cultures, live baby brine. You will generally need to do large water changes twice daily. You will need to feed several times daily. The larva will do a great job of feeding the tank though.. I'll write to a friend in Houston that raises clowns and seahorses. If I get a response I'll send it to you. She is a housewife with plenty of time. I've read threads from her telling people that they really don't have the time to dedicate to raising them out.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

please do thanks. My wife is a stay at home mom. she would be able to do some of this stuff you mentioned when I am working.

Roger


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I'll work on that list later tonight when I get home. I have a day off and I'm headed 2 hours out for a reefkeeping meeting this afternoon. You'll have to be prepared for the next batch...


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

great thank you


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

any info yet?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

You'll need to pm dear CRM as he might have forgotten it.:mrgreen:


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

ok I went out and got a 10 gal tank from walmart.

I have also done some research on raising clowns.

What is green water and how do I make it? I know it is the food is it just some DTs mixed with water? how do I make green water for the fry?

Roger


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

Green water is an algae that is free swimming and is not attatched to any walls or ornaments.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

how do I make it?


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

uhh the only way i can think of is high ammonia level, but the high ammonia level will kill the fry and larva anyway. Also this is the freshwater way, it might be different for saltwater


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

I finally found it here is the info on how to make green water if anybody was interested other then me. If anybody has anymore info on this topic I am still very interested.

Infusoria 2 Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Green Water Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Phytoplankton (0.02mm-2mm in length)

Infusoria can actually be broken down into two segments. Zooplankton includes all of the microscopic living animals. Phytoplankton includes all of the microscopic plant material. Often aquarists speak of using Ã¢â‚¬Å“green waterÃ¢â‚¬Â as a food source, when doing so, they are actually speaking of Phytoplankton.

What you will need:
Lots of sunlight
One QT jar
Some old tank water

Green water is very easy to cultivate and extremely inexpensive. All you need to do is take some of your old water out of an aquarium and put it into a jar. Then take that jar and place it in the sun. The sunlight will cause the water to turn green within a couple of days. When the water turns green, simply remove some of the water and feed it to your fish. Then add some new water back to the culture to help maintain its longevity. YouÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ll notice that this is very similar to how we cultured Infusoria and for good reason. Since they both contain micro-organisms, we are relying on the replication of those micro-organisms for food. With Infusoria, we try to get the zooplankton to reproduce, with green water we try to get the phytoplankton to reproduce. In both cases we are likely to have some of the other type of plankton in our culture. The key to the culture is the light. By increasing the direct sunlight we will encourage more phytoplankton than zooplankton. Green water is among the smallest foods available and many aquarists consider it indispensable when trying to raise newly hatched fry that are too small to accept most any food. Since the green water will float in the water, it can stay in the fish tank for a long time until it is consumed by the fish in the aquarium. One drawback of Green water is that the culture may suddenly collapse and need to be replaced. For this reason it is suggested to have multiple cultures running at the same time.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

here is a question on top of this it says that the phytoplankton is the goal so If I added a couple drops of DTs phytoplankton would that help the prosess. and also if doing this creates the phytoplankton then can I just make this instead of buying DTs?


----------

